# NEED to get rid of my Brittany



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

Unfortunately i need to get rid of Brittany. Long story short is my wife HATES dogs and "let" me get one as a wedding present from her. I am sick of hearing her complain about her (the dog) every day and it will make my life easier to get her to a good home.

She is 6 months old, born May 21st. She is full breed and i paid 600 for her in july. Miley is a great dog and i really do hate (pissed, really) to see her leave!!! She is fixed and house broken, and crate trained. I have her papers to prove her bloodline. I want to make sure she goes to a good home!!!!!!


I live in Stark County (Alliance). Let me know if interested. I have pictures but not sure how to get them on here so if you text/call i can get them to ya.

Thanks! (She is going crazy chasing the snow right now)

Please contact me (Seth) at 330-221-8374.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth, sorry to hear...what breed is she?


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

Photog said:


> Seth, sorry to hear...what breed is she?


She is a Brittany (Spaniel). And thanks, it sucks but i guess what needs to be done. Havent been married long enough to argue lol


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sure you've been married long enough, time to set some boundaries : ) !! Hunting breeds tend to have so much energy that they can be tough to handle in the house. Get it lots of exercise & maybe the wife won't mind as bad. Also, at about 1.5 years they calm down a lot and become almost manageable.
Good luck and maybe things will change down the road. Absolutely do not give in for any cat requests after this !!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fisherman330 said:


> I bet the pup never complained about the wife........


----------



## PeterB (Nov 21, 2013)

That's a shame. Very sorry to hear about your circumstances. 

Can't get rid of the wife instead ha? Hahhaha 

C'm you knew that was coming 

Just trying to cheer you up guy, I'm sure it hurts. Good luck to Miley too


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Pm sent about the brittany


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hope she finds a good home.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Agree with that somewhat.

What is the dog doing that is so bothersome? Is it getting enough exercise? Do you use a shock collar and let it roam the yard? It needs a way to exhaust some energy probably.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Is the dog still available? Any pics?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Get rid of the wife...keep the dog.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

If you lose this one you will lose the rest of them as long as your married,,,,,,, to her.


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

I ended up giving her to someone i know. i dont know how to delete the thread.


Thanks for looking.


----------

